

In an ocean of Internet startups, these nine stand out - fjabre
http://www.nj.com/business/index.ssf/2009/09/in_an_ocean_of_internet_startu.html

======
fjabre
Flightcaster stands out as the most interesting here. Not sure about the
revenue model they'd use for it but definitely a cool app.

EDIT: They charge for their mobile apps. Maybe something like this is better
off being ad supported?

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Ads? Why? For business travelers it's definitely worth paying a subscription
for.

Even as someone who rarely travels on business, I see immediate value. When
I'm picking up someone from the airport I try to schedule it so I get there
just after they leave baggage claim. This would save me a huge amount of time
if I can predict that the flight will be late. Here in a sparsely populated
state like MN there are many people who live so far from MSP (our main
airport) that they essentially have to plan their entire day around driving to
the airport. Arriving after a 3 hour drive just to find that the flight is
delayed by 2 hours is a total waste of time for them.

Selling directly to users/corporations looks like the way to go.

------
david927
In an ocean of Internet startups, these nine are just like all the others.

------
lsd5you
Ping. Ping. 3/4 flank. Steady as she goes.

Ahem. Excuse me, I was just trying to imagine what it is like to work aboard
the PR submarine.

------
dasil003
No offense to these 9 startups, but why exactly do they stand out? They seem
quite random to me.

~~~
die_sekte
They were selected by dice roll, that is why they stand out.

